# Yo Yo Ma on "The Colbert Report"



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Have a look at this segment of "The Colbert Report" and the cellist Yo Yo Ma playing in a cross-over band, "The Goat Rodeo". (Ignore the commercial at the beginning).

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...-ma--stuart-duncan--edgar-meyer---chris-thile


----------

